# Can't view text messages



## masaladin

I'm getting alerts for text messages, but can't view them in Messaging. The text shows up in the status bar so I can see who it's from, but when I go to the thread nothing's there. This especially poses a problem when I get texts from multiple people - Status tells me I've got some, but I've got no idea who they're from. Within the Messaging app the most current threads do not go to the top. This leads to more confusion - multiple texts waiting for me, no idea who they're from and can't even begin to guess whom. Occasionally I get the "downloading" notification in the thread even when I've verified the user sent text only, no MMS. The "downloading" text will never appear.

Running TweakStock EP4D with PBJ Kernel 0504 and now FP1 modems. This issue has been happening prior to the updated modem. My wife has identical phone & setup and has the same issues. I've done some forum searching with no results. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## dSlice

I would recommend Tweaked not TweakStock, Your ROM is old and everything else is new, that could be the problem.


----------



## masaladin

dSlice said:


> I would recommend Tweaked not TweakStock, Your ROM is old and everything else is new, that could be the problem.


Hmmm, not it the list of ROMs. Ok, I'll see if I can track it down. Open to other suggestions too.


----------



## Brewer

Agree with dslice. There could be some compatibility issues.

Here's the fp1 tweaked 2.0: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22664-[FP1H][Rom][Cwm][Odin]Tweaked-v2.0#entry612105

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## masaladin

Thanks, I'm giving it a go...

Latest - Tom's world going offline has broken some important links in the tweaked 2.0 instructions like stock EP4D. As a shortcut I tried wiping data+cache and installing the fp1 tweaked 2.0 ROM-only on top of what I already have but it did not fix the problem. I'll chase down everything I need to follow the instructions,starting with stock EP4D.


----------



## Brewer

Flashing the tweaked over tweak stock "shouldn't" have caused an issue but you are technically flashing a new build over an older build.

I think you're on the right track by returning to stock taking the fp1 ota then rerooting. That way you know youre starting fresh and on the latest builf. Fwiw, this is the return to stock method I use: http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4140

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## masaladin

Update: I've followed the steps...went back to stock and then flashed tweaked. Results are much better, but still not 100%. The odd text message will not move the thread to the top of the list. I'm not sure how clean of a rebuild it was because I never lost root when I went back to stock.


----------



## Brewer

So you followed the directions in the link I posted and you still had the su app? TBH, I have never heard of that happening.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Brewer

Just to add, if you returned to stock with the link I posted and didn't lose root, either something went wrong or a step was missed. I'd retry returning to stock again, take ota and reroot.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## masaladin

Yes, I still had the su app after following the directions. I'll give it another go after work Wednesday.


----------



## Brewer

Hmm, interesting. The guide "should" wipe your data and restore your phone to stock ep4 (bloatware and all). Did you have other apps besides su?

Not sure what happened but I'm familiar with the guide so if it doesn't work on your next try let us know and we can figure out what's going on.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

